# Water Supply Line Labels



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I would like to label the main supply valves for my building (triplex) since it is confusing when there is panic and I don't know which valve turns off whose water. 

This is what the valves look like.





































This is what I was thinking of using. 










Any recommendations?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Anything that will allow you to distinguish one from another is fine. One thing I'd do, however, before an "emergency" would be to see if the valves will actually turn off and back on without leaking or even coming apart. In college, I once managed an old apartment complex that had valves like that and every single one was completely rusted or limed up. In order to do any plumbing work I had to turn off the water for 70 apartments at the city main.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yes, I've turned them all off recently so they're good. But more precisely, can you suggest me something to label them that looks clean and professional?
I've Google'd it but it doesn't seem like anyone have ever thought to label those so there aren't any ideas.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

It's not easy to affix a label to a sweaty, limy, painted pipe so wiring one on is probably your best bet. Or, you could make a nice placard and affix it to the wall near the valve.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have access to a metal punch stamp set?
Example> Steel Letter / Number Stamping Set - 36 Piece, 1/8"

If you do a good plumbing supply house should have round brass tags to sell you like these> Brass Valve Tags - BRADY

You would attach them with a brass pull chain (like on ceiling fan) available at most hardware stores looks like this> Shop Harbor Breeze Brass Pull Chain at Lowes.com

The key here is find these items some place sold individually as most places like Grainger or Fastenall sell them in bulk, $25 for 100 brass tags is only cheap if you need 100 of them


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you can get the knobs off easily I'd go with the plastic luggage tags. Take knob off, place metal ring on the shaft, reattach knob.

BG


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

Label the wall next to the pipe in large letters that can be seen when someone is in a panic. Trying to label the pipe or the valve will force the text of the letters to be too small to read from a distance, and someone will have to eyeball every valve closely until they find the one they want. Label them well, also. Not #1, #2, #3 etc... but Apt. 1, Apt.2, Apt. 3 so that a person that has never been there before knows exactly what goes to what.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Ok thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Here you go -- download and print a sign or design your own:

INSTALL FREE UTILITY SIGNAGE, GAS SHUT-OFF, WATER SHUT-OFF and ELECTRIC SHUT-OFF, to be 911 READY


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

